# Camp chef vs Rec Teq



## bmaho (Nov 20, 2020)

Looking at getting a pellet grill and I’m between the Req teq (rt-700) and the camp chef 36in woodwind. I’m leaning woodwind and even considering the smaller models of each but didn’t want to leave myself wanting more like if I wanted to smoke a brisket and ribs or a turkey and maybe some Mac and cheese. Or 2 turkeys. What’s the disadvantage to going bigger?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2020)

A Slight Disadvantage of going bigger, with any smoker, is higher Fuel consumption. More space to heat and maintain,  the more fuel is needed. However,  going one size bigger does not make a noticeable difference.
Rule of Thumb for Newbies...Figure out what Size Smoker you need...Then Buy one size Bigger!
I have rarely seen any member complain they went Too Big. But many up grade if they went Small. You will soon find more and more to smoke...AND...So will your Extended Family and Neighbors!...JJ


----------



## normanaj (Nov 20, 2020)

I personally don't own a pellet grill but many here do.The folks that own the recteq
swear by them as do the Camp Chef folks.

No disadvantage as to going bigger other than price and fuel consumption like jimmyj stated,


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 20, 2020)

Warranty :  hopefully not needed with either.
RT - 6 yr
CC - 3 yr


----------



## sandyut (Nov 20, 2020)

Rec Tec all the way!  I see no disadvantage going bigger.  having the extra room is nice for bigger cooks and jsut not having to cram some huge piece of meat in.  I make jerky in my RT700 with the large extra shelf and the entire thing is full.

RT700 is killer awesome.  Highly recommend.


----------



## Coreymacc (Nov 20, 2020)

My vote is the Camp Chef, I have a 36" Lux that I put the searbox on. No issues with not heating even. Good mileage on the pellets also. Most say its a pound an hour at 350deg, mine seems half that. Thats 70deg ambient. 

Easy to clean and maintain also with all the pellet dumps and the firebox dump. 

Corey


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 20, 2020)

I have Rec Tec 590 and my buddy has camp chef.  We both love are smokers.


----------



## ofelles (Nov 20, 2020)

Bigger is better.  Yes it uses a bit more fuel and there's more to clean.  But, when I wanted to do 70+ pounds of butts I could do it in one session.  other times I'm cooking a meatloaf or 6 chicken thighs it still works good.
All the different brands have a following.  Most of the time we love what we own.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 21, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Warranty :  hopefully not needed with either.
> RT - 6 yr
> CC - 3 yr



Not widely known but to get the 6yr warranty you have to buy at least the 700 and will have to pay an additional fee to get it should you ever need it.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 21, 2020)

I chose the Camp Chef SG24WIFI for the PID controller, sear ability, and the clean out abilities. YMMV


----------



## sandyut (Nov 21, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> Not widely known but to get the 6yr warranty you have to buy at least the 700 and will have to pay an additional fee to get it should you ever need it.


Not sure what is meant here.  yes the warranty varies by model.  

Pay an additional fee to get it if you need it???  Just not true.  the 700 and above come with a 6 year warranty and they stand behind it without any additional fees.  In fact, they stand behind everything to fault.  Best warranty service I ever experienced.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 21, 2020)

sandyut have you had to use the warranty past the 3rd year?


----------



## Bruce C (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a Recteq RT680 I have had for several years. When I buy a new grill it will be another Recteq.  Only problem I have had was a board went out about 5 years into it and it was after a lightning storm and I hadn't unplugged it. Gave them a call and told them what had happened. In a few days a new updated board showed up no cost. There customer service is the best. I am going to buy a BFG because I want a bigger grill for larger cooks. I put brisket or pork butts on of a evening and don't worry about them until the next day. Pellet usage on a 15 hour cook is less than 10lbs. I have  burned over a ton of pellets since I bought mine.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 22, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> sandyut have you had to use the warranty past the 3rd year?


I have not, but everything i read is like this:



Bruce C said:


> Only problem I have had was a board went out about 5 years into it and it was after a lightning storm and I hadn't unplugged it. Gave them a call and told them what had happened. In a few days a new updated board showed up no cost.



Still not sure what you are referring too 

 1MoreFord


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 22, 2020)

sandyut, same as you second hand info.  However the second hand info I've heard said they levied a one time charge for the extended warranty should it be needed.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 23, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> However the second hand info I've heard said they levied a one time charge for the extended warranty should it be needed.


I havent heard this anywhere.  I skulk on the recteq forum as well and have never heard such a thing.  I would be very surprised if this was accurate.  everything i have heard is the very opposite - going above and beyond without quesiton.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 23, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> Not widely known but to get the 6yr warranty you have to buy at least the 700 and will have to pay an additional fee to get it should you ever need it.



That would be complete news to me also. When talking with Lex before purchase of the 590 (4 yr  I knew ), she told me of both warranties.


----------



## its a gas (Nov 25, 2020)

I have a camp chef dlx24. Its rock solid on temp control, and easy clean out of the pellet pot. Were a family of 5, and have plenty of room to cook. Has an upper smoking grill as well. We will be smoking a 25 lbs bird for T-day. Fits just fine. I like the simple features, clear display and the price was matched by a local retailer. Saved a 100$. Only down side is the temp probes are  rated for 350 external temp. We mostly smoke below that anyways though.

I also looked at the rec teq, but I felt for a 1st smoker for the wifey, the CC fit the bill


----------

